# FineReader 12.1.1 et Automator



## furiet (29 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour à tous
Ayant plusieurs documents pdf à convertir en texte, je m'intéresse à ce produit, j'ai téléchargé une version d'évaluation avant éventuellement de l'acheter(99€)
Je l'ai installé sous Maveicks (en fait il n'y a pas d'installation, seulement un glisser déposer de l'application depuis l'image disque dans le dossier "Applications"), j'ai lancé Automator, mais Fineeader n'apparaît pas dans la liste des applications "automatorisables".
Les restrictions sur la version d'évaluation portent sur le nombre de pages "OCRables" par document, 3, pas sur Automator.
Un avis ?


----------



## boddy (29 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,

Je ne vois pas le rapport entre Automator et cette application ?


----------



## furiet (29 Janvier 2015)

boddy a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je ne vois pas le rapport entre Automator et cette application ?


Bonjour
Normalement Finereader fait une OCR sur un seul document : j'ai besoin de lancer une OCR sur plein de documents, c'est réalisable si les fonctions de Finereader sont intégrées comme des actions de Automator. Sous Finder, on commence par sélectionner tous les documents que l'on veut traiter, ensuite on programmerait l'OCR de Finereader sur tous ces documents.
Normalement la version 12 a un certain nombre de ces fonctions, dont l'OCR, qui apparaissent comme des actions de Automator, mais ce n'est apparemment pas le cas pour ma version d'évaluation


----------



## furiet (29 Janvier 2015)

J'ai eu au tel Avanquest qui distribue ce logiciel : effectivement la version d'évaluation ne dispose pas de cette fonction d'intégration avec Automator


----------



## boddy (29 Janvier 2015)

Zut


----------

